# Which case is better?



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

What case do you think is better, they are both priced roughly the same.

Cooler Master Storm Scout
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&Tpk=cooler master scout

Antec 900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

do you like red or blue more? how good a case is depends on which looks better. a few have slightly better cooling or is quieter, but generally aesthetics are the driving point behind a computer case.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Erhh, no, space is the most important factor in PC cases, looks come second.

Look mom i just bought this miniature case made out of diamonds! But i cant fit **** in it. 

Make sure you have room for upgrades, not looks. I recommend a HAF 932 + some blue UV paint and a twin set of 30cm UV-cold cathode set. will look awesome..


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Firefox 3.5 really likes to not post the first time :O (edited from a double post, damnit... -.-)


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

the cool master case due to antec has great airflow but just not as good as cool master id choose cool master


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

the antec has 4 fans vs the cooler master 2. both are mid tower cases, so size is equal. i build my own cases so i dont know that much about newer cases. if you want some real cases...

OT: up to you. the antec might have slightly better cooling, but it will be louder. which looks better to you?


----------



## predat0r (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for the comments, I think I'll go with the cm scout since i like the handles and I can save a few bucks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I built a liquid-cooled quad-core using the Antec 900 and it was a SNAP.


----------

